# Can I see your mini shelter pics and pens?



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would love to see pics of what you use for shelter for your mini's and what there pens look like. I'm looking to make more pens but would like to see different ideas of setups.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have pics of my barn and pens (I think) in the Barnyard Bonanza Forum....it did start out as a 10x10 to house 2 does and 1 buck but has grown in the last 6 years!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, it's not much but here's my chicken run which my ND's also call home:










Here's the dogloo that they sleep in right now. We will be building them something bigger and better before this coming winter but they seem to really like the comfyness of it.










Their absolute favorite spot to be is on top of the rabbit hutch in the background. They also love to be "king of the hill' on either of the two dogloos.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Where can I get the large wire spools from?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Honestly, I had a hard time finding them myself. I happened to see some in a field next to a concrete company (don't know why they had them) and stopped and asked if I could have a few. He said sure, take all I want.

I do know that cable companies and electric companies have them. Check your yellow pages. Also, try Craigslist - put a 'wanted' ad on there and also watch to see for any listed. Use keywords like "spools", "cable-reels" to locate them.

Good luck - my goats love to get up on them. We used an old wood car ramp as the ramp to let then get up on them (although my larger goat just jumps up to them), my hubby attached pieces of wood every few inches on the ramp to give them traction.


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

I got cable spools free from my electric company. It is hard to find someone by phone that can help you, but if you go into your electric company, they will probably no right off who to talk too. In my area they have to pay to dispose of them at the dump, so they are more than happy to give away any that they can. I will try to get a picture of my goats setup tomorrow. But it is pretty much all cable spools and igloo dog houses. I have the dog houses mounted onto of cable spools and the goats absolutely love to sleep in there!


----------

